

It’s all about utility: Social media apps grow up (for advertisers, too) - ridertech
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/23/its-all-about-utility-social-media-apps-grow-up-for-advertisers-too/

======
ridertech
appssavvy is great to work with! (disclaimer: i developed the snow reports app
mentioned)

